# Criterios necesarios para diseño de Amplificador Clase A con Mosfets



## vinho (May 31, 2008)

Hola.
Quisiera conocer cuáles son los pasos y criterios necesarios para el diseño de un amplificador de señal clase A con Mosfet... He buscado por internet y hasta ahora no he podido encontrar esa información, sólo hay para bjt.
Gracias!


----------



## Estampida (May 31, 2008)

Hola vinho , recuerdo tener algo de lo que buscas, apenas lo encuentre te lo paso, creo que eran de un tal nelson pass y el otro era del N30.


----------



## Nilfred (May 31, 2008)

Es que tenes mal los conceptos previos, aunque se puede hacer trabajar el MOSFET en el área lineal, seria extremadamente ineficiente. NO EXISTE.
¿No será Class D lo que estás buscando?
¿Para que aplicación es? ¿Audio? ¿No será J-FET?


----------



## vinho (Jun 1, 2008)

Hola.
Gracias a ambos por responder. Sí, Nilfred, la idea es hacer un amplificador para señales de audio. ¿Por qué no se puede trabajar con mosfets en lineal?
Saludos!


----------



## zopilote (Jun 1, 2008)

los amplificador clase A con mosfet son viables, como te mencionaron en las paginas de Nelson Pass tendras una interminable cantidad de recopilacion de datos de amplificador en clase A con Mosfet, y por que te da esa mala suerte de no encontrar nada de eso en la Red. Yo tengo datos de hace cuatro años atrás sacadas de Pass labs, así que deben estas desactualizados despues de ese tiempo. Es una locura lo que hacen los exigentes en armar Diy con sus moustrosos disipadores y la mania de colocar hasta cinco amplificador clase A en un solo aparato, y ni hablar de la fuente que le colocan superan los 30000 uF con bobinas y todo, concuerdo que no no se puede hablar de eficiencia (clase D), pero en cuanto a la calidad de sonido que se logra , allí cambia las cosas, llegando a costar dichos amplificador  los 2000 dolarés. si te animas y lo armas pues postealo aquí, quisiera que alguno del foro  tambien lo hiciera. Ya basta de bla bla solo explora Pass labs y luego nos escribes que potencias estas buscando y escoges para opinar sobre ello.

Esquema ... voltaje...    potencia ....      consumo...    calidad/sonido     
ALEPH1.2 __    60V __      200W x 1 __       500W x 1 __        24?                              
ALEPH2 __      l45V__       100W x 1 __       300W x 1__            12?                           
ALEPH3 __       25V__        30W x 2 __        100W x 2__             4?                              
ALEPH4 __       48V __       100W x 2__        250W x 2__            12?                             
ALEPH5__       34V  __      60W x 2 __         150W  __                6?    

tambien circulan por alli  el PASS AX100, A30,A50,A60 .... KSA50...KSA100KII y no se cuantos más    suerte.

etolipoz


----------



## jechu094 (Ene 1, 2010)

hola a todos los foreros, hace poco armé un circuito que encontré en mi primer libro de electronica (que tiempos...), se trata de un amplificador con mosfet de potencia, pero como el libro es muy basico no se especifica que mosfet utilizar, solo dice que la entrada es de 9v y la impedancia de salida es de 8ohm (no se si sirva pero el amplificador esta "diseñado" para amplificar señales de otros circuitos (como sirenas y diseñas asi).

pues decidí armarlo con un irf640 que le saqué a una ups y lo probé con una fuente atx de pc (el positivo al cable amarillo y tierra al cable negro), funcionó pero con un volumen bajo; como el datasheet del mosfet (http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXtvwts.pdf) dice que aguanta 200v y 18A le conecté una fuente de impresora para probar (tira +32v y tierra, es conmutada) y sonó con el mismo volumen, pero al rato noté que comenzó a hacer corto entre la pata 1 y 2 (g y d respectivamente), no c que pudo haber pasado, ya revisé el circuito y todo esta en orden. si les sirve como dato lo conecté a un MP3 con 32ohm en la salida

desde ya gracias por la ayuda, aqui subo el circuito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 1, 2010)

Ese amplificador no amplifica NADA. Es un seguidor de fuente, por eso a la salida deberías tener el mismo "volumen" que a la entrada.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 2, 2010)

Me parece que se estropeo el MOSFET : la Vgs maxima está alrededor de los 20V, e incluso es muy sensible a la estática.El divisor de tensión a la entrada le provee alrededor de 25V maximo.


----------



## jechu094 (Ene 11, 2010)

gracias por sus respuestas, mirandolo bien, noté que era una resistencia la que hacia corto ya que era de baja potencia, montando el circuito en el circuit maker y modificando unas cosillas logré tener una potencia teorica de 100w, solo quitando el pote y la resistencia de 22 ohm, pero no logro que suene como deveria sonar.

en cuanto a ezavalla a que te refieres con que es un seguidor de fuente?, disculpen mi ignorancia pero soy algo novato en esto, si tienen un circuito de potencia economico con menos de 5 mosfet de este tipo les agradeceria montarlo al foro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/ezavalla/


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 11, 2010)

Hay algunos circuitos con Mosfet en el foro, tanto clase B como D (de estos clase A me parece no haber visto ninguno), y con diferentes complejidades. Acá hay uno muy económico al comienzo de clase D: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/ .
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola gente buscando por *Google* encontré estos circuito que me llamaron la atención, despues no tanto porque arme un par claro no eran con esa tensión ni era tanta potencia. Decía *amplificador clase A un solo mosfet* busco cómo trabajaba, pero encontré mas pregunta que respuestas... en fin. 

Alguien sabe de este circuito y puede decirme algo del mismo.

*POSTADATA:* SI me van a decir que el parlante esta poco protegido o que va a echar mas humo que tren a carbón ahórrese, abstenerse.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 83577

 *50 Vcc sobre el parlante* 

Ver el archivo adjunto 83576

*Este no es clase "A" es clase "C"*​


Un poco mas sano

​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 18, 2012)

Si por eso dije que me sorprendio*¡!*, SI al circuito tuyo lo conozco, es mas el que tengo mas o menos  se parece al mio, pero no tiene la lampara y el zenner es de 5 Volts

postadata: muchas gracias *fogonaso* por la ayuda y los datos aclarativos


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Dic 16, 2012)

Clase-A Circuito amplificador de audio con MOSFET IRF511
en 3:27 AM

Este circuito es que una clase simple de un amplificador de audio. Pero con cero distorsión, Q1 es un conmutador en el encendido o apagado, de modo que no hay carga de corriente por la resistencia R2. En el mejor de los casos, la tensión en la Q1 y la resistencia de carga debe ser igual a la clase A de operación.
Un potenciómetro 100K (R3) y una resistencia a la 1-megaohmios (R1) Fabricante de una simple variable circuito de polarización. Plase voltímetro entre el drenaje (D) de Q1 y la difusión de suelo y ajustar R3 para un metro a la mitad de la tensión de alimentación.
Las aplicaciones que utilizan un IRF511 tiene muchos proyectos, ya que es parte pupola para construir el circuito electrónico.
Casi cada valor de la resistencia se puede utilizar para R2, siempre y cuando la potencia máxima y el FET no se superen.
Un valor de resistencia de 22 a 100 ohmios es una buena opción para la experimentación. Para altas corrientes, un disipador de calor adaptado para ser utilizado.


----------

